# flamingo



## knutsen1122 (May 22, 2015)

Anyone know where i can find crypt flamingo in the states, or any other super rare crypts for that matter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdoss1985 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got from adam on tpt the other day, small healthy plants 10 each

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Enthusiast01 (Jul 1, 2015)

There is a tissue culture pack available for $16 at Seven Sea Supply. They carry European TC plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I have this plant


----------



## hoodie75 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flamingo is a real nice crypt, just be careful when buying tubs if you do, if there are a good amount of dark leaves, chances are its a plant that has reverted, to its origional dark colour, I have given away a few brown / black flamingos now, and find when planting a clump if the dark morph is there it will grow faster than the pink, in Australia obtaining new exciting Crypt sp can be quite difficult and expensive, Aus is the country God forgot aquaristically with all the crazy import restrictions, I guess you are in the USA, getting your hands on cool stuff would be relatively easy and cheaper, here in Australia, ive heard of Crypt sp pink flamingo for a smallish mother plant and pups sell for up to $300 aud, If i had enough dollars id leave this country for one that allows enthusiests to enjoy the hobby to the fullest


----------



## geekdad (Oct 10, 2014)

I tried the one from seven sea supply. Unfortunately did not make it in my tank.


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Nice plant. Adding to my wish list.


----------

